# 20 Zoll oder 22? Slide 150 9.0



## Nero91 (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
mein Name ist Patrick ich bin 22 Jahre 1,89m Schrittlänge ca. 90cm. Ich mache sehr viel Sport Joggen , Fitnessstudio und Radfahren (mit meinem 24 Jahre alten Fahrrad vom Opa (Tourenbike)). Jetzt möchte ich mir doch gerne endlich mal ein Mountainbike zulegen und habe mich direkt im ersten Blick ins Radon Side 150 verliebt. Nun habe ich auf der Seite von Radon berechnet, dass ich die 20zoll Variante benötige. Nur find ich hört sich das relativ wenig an, bei einer Körpergröße von 189cm. Ich will schließlich das Fahrrad ja auch nicht zurück senden müssen, nur weil ich mich mit der Größe vertan habe.
Ich will hauptsächlich mit dem Bike große Strecken zurück legen und auch viel durch Wälder fahren.

Ich bitte in diesem Sinne um eure Hilfe, um mir die Entscheidung zu erleichtern. Was meint ihr soll ich mir die 20zoll Variante bestellen?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2013)

183 und 89SL bei mir = 20Zoll ... Für Dich wären 20" perfekt wenn Du ein verspieltes MTB haben möchten , also wendig, sportlich und flink, ideal für trails bei Deiner Größe. Ansonsten nimm ein 22" wenn Du mehr Waldautobahn und Radwege fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nero91 (9. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank, für die Antwort. Werde auf jeden fall mir die 20zoll bestellen. Und ausprobieren, bin eher für das Sportliche fahren. Leider gibt's bei mir kein Store in der nähe wo ich es testen könnte. Im Notfall kann man es halt noch umtauschen, was aber nicht in meinem sinne liegt 

So nochmals nachgemessen komme bei der Schrittlänge jetzt auf 92 cm ergibt dann 20,7 Zoll. Hab jetzt das 20zoll bestellt. Freue mich schon darauf


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2013)

Bei 92cm hätte ich mir das 22" geholt. Na egal, jetzt haste bestellt.


----------



## Nero91 (9. Mai 2013)

Ich komm bei jeder Messung auf einen anderen Wert. Mit Aktenordner komme ich auf 90cm mit Buch auf ca. 91cm


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2013)

Was ich nicht verstehe: Geht doch mal zum Händler um die Ecke und fahrt ein Modell in 20" und in 22" um den Unterschied zu erfahren.

Bei 89cm SL mußt du, bei einer angenommenen Sitzrohrlänge von 50cm (20"), den Sattel einer 400mm Sattelstütze bis ca. 1 cm unter die max. "Herausziehgrenze" ausziehen. Bei 90-91cm SL wäre es genau am Limit und würde ev. gerade noch so passen. Bei 92cm SL kommt auch eine Sattelstütze ans Limit, weiter raus geht nicht, also muß ein größerer Rahmen her.
Das Ganze setzt voraus dass Du bei gerade so ausgestrecktem Bein,ohne die Hüfte schief zu stellen, die Ferse auf das Pedal absetzen kannst. Damit hättest Du optimale Krafteinwirkung auf die Pedale.


----------



## Nero91 (9. Mai 2013)

Ja das stimmt habe jetzt erstmal die Bestellung storniert. Und Fahre morgen zu einem Radon Partner in meiner nähe um zu schauen welche Größe ich benötige.


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2013)

Es muß ja kein Radon zum Probefahren sein, egal welche Marke, es geht nur um die Rahmengröße. Dann gleich auch die Sattelhöhe korrekt einstellen damit Du weißt ob der 20" noch geht oder es besser ein 22" werden soll.


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2013)

Radon Partner haben in der Regel keine Radon Räder Vorot (außer vielleicht zufällig eine Kundenbestellung). Die würden sonst nix anderes mehr verkaufen.  Aber das ist auch nicht wichtig. Die Größe im Allgemeinen muß passen.


----------



## Nero91 (9. Mai 2013)

Ganz genau und bei der Größe will ich mir alt zu 100% sicher sein um das Bike nicht zurück senden zu müssen. Sind ja auch Versandkosten die jedesmal anfallen.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (9. Mai 2013)

Ich 1,88 mit einer SL von 89/90 (je nach Messung )
fahre inzwischen ein 20" Slide und würde es von der Größe her als Perfekt bezeichnen.... könnte den Sattel aber noch nen ordentliches Stück herausziehen!

Hier meine Sattelhöhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nero91 (9. Mai 2013)

Danke dir für das Foto, ja sieht so aus als könnte es bei mir passen  Ich wohne Ca. 100km von Bonn entfernt und habe gerade entschlossen Samstag nach Bonn in den Megastore zu fahren und mir dort mein Radon zu holen, dann bin ich mir direkt sicher das die höhe Perfekt ist


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2013)

Dann kannste es auch gleich mitnehmen. 100km ist doch keine Entfernung, das hätteste Du auch gleich machen können


----------



## Nero91 (9. Mai 2013)

Ja ich hatte leider nicht gesehen, das es einen Megastore dort gibt oO Bin im moment stark erkältet, das lässt die Denkleistung schonmal nach  Nur hoffe ich dass es auch da ist


----------



## Nero91 (11. Mai 2013)

So es ist ein Slide 150 10.0 geworden in 22 Zoll, passt einfach besser von der Größe. Im Endeffekt war's gut das ich da war denn meine tassächliche schrillende war 92,8cm, richtig messen muss man können  somit war 22 perfekt. Und bin grad die ersten 5km Gefahren das Teil geht einfach ab


----------

